# Sand in freshwater tank?



## Vinswald

I was wondering if it is okay to have sand in a freshwater tank. I've never tried it, but I've always wanted to. Does it work, or do you have to have a special filtration system? If I could have it, is there anything I need to know before doing it?


----------



## MXS

Yeah lots of people have sand in freshwater tanks. Make sure not to use an undergravel filter! Use a strong filter and while siphoning the tank, keep it above the sand not in it.


----------



## jeaninel

I have sand in a couple of my tanks and love the look of it. Make sure you do not use a marine sand as that will affect the Ph of your water. Buy a sand specifically for freshwater or you can use play sand (from Lowes or Home Depot, etc.). Make sure to rinse it _*really*_ well before using it. They do sell a sand for African cichlids and that will increase your Ph also. 

Also, make sure your filter intake is a few inches above the sand so none gets sucked into the filter where it may jam your impeller. Turn your filter off when doing water changes. Stir your sand every once in awhile with a chopstick or plastic fork to dispel any gas pockets.


----------



## Vinswald

Wow, okay! Thanks guys  That is so good to hear!
And, thanks for the tips, too.


----------



## Vinswald

Oh yeah, can I have live plants in the sand??


----------



## aunt kymmie

Absolutely. I do and I'm really happy with it, and the plants seem happy too. I do use liquid ferts & root tabs to supplement their growth, along with good lighting. Not sure if you need more detail on that but there's plenty of info on those points in the threads that have been posted as of late. (Thank you Byron )


----------



## Krinedawg

You can do just about anything your heart desires in a tank, just ask yourself one question, how will this change the quality of my water? If you look at my profile you can see my pictures of my two tanks one I finished today.

One has a lighter sand, the other a darker sand. I use drift wood that has been (ironically ) sand blasted. The lighter sand I use is actually sand blasting sand (not glass beads or black diamond cut) I got mine from Tractor Depot when they have it. It's a whiter sand and easily washable. I use slate from a local roofing company drill holes in it, and attach the drift wood with screws, I just cover the slate with sand. The darker tank is just mortar sand used for mixing concrete I like the texture of it better than the play sand and it has small pebbles in it. I got that at Lowes just down from the play sand. Rinse this stuff out. 

I also use a multitude of easy growing plants. Some floating some rooted. I like to keep my tanks somewhat natural looking. But it's up to you, how you want to design and place your tank items. Plant cover fish love it, and so do fry. If you don't have live plants fake ones are good too, and yes they look different in the water than they do in the package. 

My first setup I used stone from our local creek, I used mainly the smaller stone, and no I didn't wash it, as the stone itself will already contain some of the basic bacteria needed to start or cycle a tank, just watch out for lime stone, it will change your water levels. ( I don't recommend this process if you are in a hurry to get nice fish in there, it takes some time to get the levels to settle and the tank to cycle) 

I've only started myself in the aquatic hobby, not only is it fun, but it's very relaxing. Just remember we all loose some fish, but once you get the simple stuff down, you just move on to more adventurous tanks. Hope this helps you out some, I'm by no means an expert, but from what I've learned from other's on the forums, and my good friend Mac, I've only lost one adult fish so far.


----------



## Vinswald

You guys are awesome 
I looked for play sand, but it all comes in 50 lb bags! I really don't need nearly that much. What do y'all think of this- 
Amazon.com: Caribsea Super Natural, Torpedo Beach Sand 20lb: Pet Supplies

Read the product description. It sounds good to me, but I wanted your opinions before I got it


----------



## Byron

Vinswald said:


> You guys are awesome
> I looked for play sand, but it all comes in 50 lb bags! I really don't need nearly that much. What do y'all think of this-
> Amazon.com: Caribsea Super Natural, Torpedo Beach Sand 20lb: Pet Supplies
> 
> Read the product description. It sounds good to me, but I wanted your opinions before I got it


I had assumed this would be marine (salt water) sand and therefore not useable for freshwater, but according to the information on the website it is totally inert and suitable for freshwater tanks. That being the case, it will work. They say there are different colours, so I would definitely choose a darker natural looking sand colour, because plants look better against a darker substrate (and background), and depending upon the fish you intend to keep they usually look better with a darker substrate because they feel more secure and their natural colours are usually darker as a result. I have found this with gravel, the same characins (tetras) and corys in a tank with pale buff-coloured gravel that were moved to a tank with dark gravel showed a significant colour change to their natural darker hue; not surprising, since these fish come from waters with dark substrates (generally). SA fish and SE Asian fish all do better with darker substrates; they come from naturally dark waters and thus exhibit better colouration when provided an environment that more closely replicates the natural habitat.


----------



## eileen

I switched to sand in all my tanks. I have pool filter sand in my 55 gal. tank. You can get this at a pool supply store. I paid $11.99 for a 25lb. I bought mine at Lesles pool supply. This sand is great it's a courser sand and looks a tannish white color. Because the sand is course it is easy to clean. When I get algae on the top I just rub it between my hands. I does need alot of rinsing out but to me it was worth the look I got. The water will be cloudy for a day or two but with a filter pad rinsed out every day for a few days and when the sand settles the water will clear up.Any sand left can be sold on craigslist. I was able to sell about 10lbs that was left. All my smaller tanks and shrimp tanks have black sand. I will never go back to gravel again because I love the look. Corys and bottom dwellers love the sand also.


----------



## KHALSELL

Ok 1st post. I was going to put beach sand in my freshwater aquarium that I'm setting up. But I have a gravel cleaner and I have a concern that my gravel cleaner will suck the sand up!


----------



## Vinswald

I was actually wondering about that, myself.


----------



## master robbo

yes i have sand in my tank and it gives it a good finish and never have used gravel again 

the problem is cleaning up all the fish poo that sits on the top of the sand 

you cant use a gravel cleaner becuase sand is to small and thing and will get sucked up 

i just got airline tubing (very small) and leave it about 2cm abve sand and picks up poop 

just suck on one end and the other side will be picking up all your fish food

Good luck


----------



## Vinswald

How about if I just stir up the sand with my hand, getting the poo to come up. Then take the gravel cleaner and just suck up the water. Or, will that make the sand float around too much? 
Normally I would just find these things out on my own, but I think it's time to stop screwing up and actually ask advice first


----------



## Vinswald

Also, what's the difference between substrate and sand?


----------



## Byron

To respond to your last 3 posts: 

Substrate is the layer of stuff that is at the bottom of your aquarium, be it gravel, sand, planting medium (special substrates like eco-complete), etc. So sand is one type of substrate.

Master robo answered your question about vacuuming the sand; it takes careful handling to avoid sucking up the sand. Some members have previously posted that they usually do get some sand but don't fuss, they just replace it when it gets low.

As for stirring the sand, this is done not to free up solid waste (which usually doesn't penetrate the sand like it does gravel, but sits on top until it has been broken down by bacteria and then it can penetrate the sand) but more to ensure the sand does not compact. All substrates will compact to some degree, even gravel; this is both good and bad. When it compacts, the broken down waste is acted upon by aenerobic bacteria (simply put, those that do not require oxygen, as opposed to aerobic bacteria which do) that convert it to nitrogen gas that is toxic but usually released at the water surface. There is a process whereby the plants use this, and several related actions are part of it. However, if the substrate, be it sand or gravel or anything else, is allowed to compact too much, "dead' spots form where this anaerobic activity increases to the point of becoming a pollutant and highly toxic to fish. There is varying opinion as to the extent this can kill fish, but one thing is certain and that is that the process occurs, simply because it is part of the natural processes that operate in any aquarium as in nature. Of course, in nature all this activity is usually of little harm to the fish because the ratio of water volume to the fish is far greater than in our aquaria. But in a closed system where the fish cannot escape what occurs in the substrate or the water, the aquarist has to be vigilant to avoid trouble.

Byron.


----------



## Byron

KHALSELL said:


> Ok 1st post. I was going to put beach sand in my freshwater aquarium that I'm setting up. But I have a gravel cleaner and I have a concern that my gravel cleaner will suck the sand up!


By beach sand, if you mean sand you collect on the beach, I wouldn't. It will contain salt, and possibly other organisms that you do not want in an aquarium. In place of inert sand (inert meaning the sand has nothing in it that will affect the pH or hardness of the water) from an aquarium store, others have used play sand from Home Depot. Just make sure the sand is inert; sand intended for marine aquaria or rift lake cichlids usually will alter or affect the water chemistry. Pool sands can do the same depending upon what is in it, since they may sometimes be meant to increase the alkalinity.


----------



## eileen

To clean the stuff that settles on top. I just stir up the sand and use a fish net to get the food and poop. You can also buy a turkey baster just to use for your aquarium and suck up the poop and excess food that way. I have Bushy nosed Plecos in my tank so they eat any excess food that goes to the bottom and dwarf shrimps clean up the mess also.

I think the pool filter sand I bought was a 50lb bag for $11.99. at Lesles Pool supply not a 25lb like I said. Craigslist is a good place to sell the rest as other people just need 10 or 15 lbs of the sand. I sold it for 1/2 of what I paid.


----------



## KHALSELL

Thanks everyone you guys are really helpful. This 225 gal tank is starting to drive me crazy(but I love it) So far I have a Jebo 839 but I'm thinking about going to the Rena xp4.But I think that belongs on another thread somewhere thank you!


----------



## 16299

Many quarries offer play sand for free. You just have to load it yourself, take some buckets and a shovel with you!


----------



## snafudude

I don't think sea sand would be good for your freshwater parameters because some of the grains are actually bits of shells.
Have a look at this. Maui Sand Grains Arrangement #2 Closer


----------

